# Craftsman II 8/25 Trac drive.



## Goofyexponent (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi folks.

I'm Chris, I live in Halifax, Nova Scotia (Canada) and I just bought myself a Craftsman II 8/25 Trac Drive blower.

The original price was $225...but I bought a $50 push lawnmower as well. I got the pair of them delivered for $250. Not bad.

The mower is just something to keep the grass cut this year until I buy a nice one this spring.

The blower however, is in amazing shape.

My problem with it is.....the model number is gone. I have a serial number and a picture of the machine.....but that is it.

I am going to read the how to post pics thread and post a pic.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Welcome Aboard!*

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Go to searspartsdirect.com or other websites and start with this model number: 536844800 This may or may not be your exact model number but it will give you an idea. Substitute 10, 11, 20, 21, or 22 for the last two numbers, they will all be model numbers for track drive machines.
Also you will need the model and serial number for the engine parts, you probably have a Tecumseh but it could be a Briggs.
Good Luck!


----------



## Goofyexponent (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome.

I have the 8 hp Tecumseh engine on mine.

But I am having trouble finding info on those model numbers.

I found another machine that is almost identical to mine on a local yard sale page....and got the model number "c950-52672-7"

I found some manuals, and they are for a machine identical to mine.....only with wheels.

I am going out today to get some chain lube for the drive chains, a bag of shear pins for the augers and impeller, some fuel system stabilizer and carb cleaner.

I gave it a good cleaning up and adjusted everything the other day.

Anything I shoul dbe looking out for other than keeping everything within spec?


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*...only one thought...*

Use non-ethanol gas, if you can't find it in you area, use this stuff, it's an ethanol neutralizer and gas stabilizer, I've had it last 5=6 months. I'm lucky as there are indian reservations around me that sell non-ethanol gas in all grades. I still use this stuff, it's expensive but you only need 1 ounce per 5 gallons of gas.


----------



## Goofyexponent (Sep 26, 2016)

I think it is a 536.884900 model number


----------

